# pvc pneumatic cylinders



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I think I remember seeing a thread about homemead pvc cylinders to move props up and down, but I can't seem to find it, any ideas on how to do that?


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't do it....
You can buy real pneumatic cylinders for under $20 and valves for under $10 on eBay...
You will spend more time, money, and energy trying to reinvent something that is made better and works perfect every time.... I know I spent almost $100 over 2 seasons trying to do this with hardware store parts.
Buy the real thing...


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

That's great advice


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree with that advice.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree. Do not build door closer cylinders or PVC cylinders. Spend 1/2 the money and get the real thing, while at the same time striking a blow for safety.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I spent over $100 also to make one work the way it needed to work when I could have just bought one on ebay for $20. Plus the safety factor is something to think about too. PVC is great for water, but air not so much. It could explode with air pressure.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cole&Jacksdad said:


> PVC is great for water, but air not so much. It could explode with air pressure.


PVC water cylinders....Hmmmmmmm......:devil:
I can just see props hooked up to an outdoor water spigot. Then Sprinkler valves. Then.....well, there may be drainage issues. Nevermind.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.mpja.com/Double-Action-3_4-Bore-Air-Cylinred/productinfo/19176 HD/


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Don't do it....
> You can buy real pneumatic cylinders for under $20 and valves for under $10 on eBay...
> You will spend more time, money, and energy trying to reinvent something that is made better and works perfect every time.... I know I spent almost $100 over 2 seasons trying to do this with hardware store parts.
> Buy the real thing...


I totally agree with this advice, although not so much on the price part. I mean, the price of the cylinders are relative to their size.

The most important thing to take in consideration is safety. You don't want anyone to get hurt, so the best bet would to use the right parts for your prop.

Depending on what you're trying to build, I personally like to stick to 3/4" or 1 1/16" bore cylinders with stroke lengths of 3" and up. Again, it depends on what you're building. Generally, I prefer the 1 1/16" bore because of the power rating.

The next size up cylinders that are good are the 1 1/2" and 2" cylinders. Those are good for heavy props.

As for the power rating, the larger the bore the more weight it can move at a given line pressure (PSI). But you have to take in consideration that the larger the bore and stroke, then the larger the volume so you need an adequate compressor, pressure regulators, air lines, fittings, solenoids, speed control valves (I prefer the ones on the solenoid), and possibly mounting hardware, rod ends or yokes.

It sounds like quite a bit, but if you like building things that can move, it's the most fun you can have.

Oh, I forgot to add that you'll also need a controller to control it all. LOL Also, I like to stick to 12v (DC) or 120v (AC) 5 way solenoids for double acting cylinders.

That reminds me... There's single acting and double acting cylinders. The double acting gives you power going both out and back in. The single acting gives you power going out, or in if it's a reverse acting model. The way, the single acting cylinders retract is with a spring inside the cylinder.

Anyway, it's fun! The hard part is coming up with the mechanisms and linkages to put the cylinder action, well, into action.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I think the homemade cylinder and ram was a good idea when real cylinders were much more expensive, but now when a simply door closer can go for $10 or $15 at Home Depot and then you need to buy all the other fittings and have to jerry-rig the system to get it to work, it becomes far more economical to buy the real thing.

I know I've discussed this before on the forums, but I think the safety concerns with PVC are overblown. Yes, in very cold temps it can become brittle, but there's hardly ever been such a catastrophic failure of homemade system, most likely because though the systems are operating under pressure, it's relatively low pressure.

PVC cylinders and rams have a long history of safe use in home haunts, but the days when it was necessary to hack such a setup are long gone. Most cylinders needed for our props can be had for anywhere from $20-$30, which is about what all the parts needed would cost if you wanted to build it yourself. Even if it comes out a few dollars more in the end, then you can factor in the peace of mind you'll have that it would become a fragment grenade in your haunt.

Just my thoughts on the issue, because I looked into the issue too and ultimately decided it was actually more cost effective to buy a real cylinder than make one.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Joe_31st said:


> I totally agree with this advice, although not so much on the price part. I mean, the price of the cylinders are relative to their size.


I got 3! 36" bimba cylinders for under $50. Just gotta find the deals in the off season. Buy them when you don't need them and then think of props to use them for. I spend more on air fittings and rod clevis' than the cylinders themselves. I have over 40 cylinders right now rotary ones are the hardest to get I find. I don't recommend ever using PVC with air around people who might sue you.... lol There are some great industrial resellers on Ebay... save em to your favourites!

There are uses for all sizes just depends on the movement you want. PVC or screen door closer wouldn't replace any of these...


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

hauntedyards said:


> I got 3! 36" bimba cylinders for under $50. Just gotta find the deals in the off season. Buy them when you don't need them and then think of props to use them for. I spend more on air fittings and rod clevis' than the cylinders themselves. I have over 40 cylinders right now rotary ones are the hardest to get I find. I don't recommend ever using PVC with air around people who might sue you.... lol There are some great industrial resellers on Ebay... save em to your favourites!
> 
> There are uses for all sizes just depends on the movement you want. PVC or screen door closer wouldn't replace any of these...


Holy crap, that was an excellent deal! I'm jealous!


----------

